# looking for: high res pic of 32's,33's and 34's



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

i don't know where to post this but i am looking for really high res pics of each skyline 32,33,34 all GT-R's i am some what good at photoshop and i wanted to toon a few of them well really one of each. as in toon i mean this...
i did this one








i started this but never finnished it








so if some one has any clear pics and are high res private message me. with the pic.. when i am done i'll give you a copy of your car tooned thanks.
also i can make sigs too..


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

what angle would you like?



Plenty more, click on the image above, and take a browse of the others as well - if you need any in hi-res let me know.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> what angle would you like?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty more, click on the image above, and take a browse of the others as well - if you need any in hi-res let me know.


maybe this one


----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## plkettle (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)




----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

or...











I've been learning how to do this with Photoshop myself, but never really got the hang of it yet, and would love to get hold of some nice pictures of my car to print out on the colour laser at work to frame  Thanks


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## Rob Barron (Aug 11, 2003)

Here you go...............

http://www.r.barron.btinternet.co.uk/sky/img_0016.jpg

http://www.r.barron.btinternet.co.uk/sky/img_0021.jpg


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

thank you all for the the pics now i am looking for a R34 pic


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

i started *DaleHarrison's* its not much but its 5am i need sleep lol


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

LarryMartin830 said:


> maybe this one


whats your email add?


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

ChristianR said:


> whats your email add?


[email protected]


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Im curious, could you tell me which Photoshop tool you use to go around the arcs? Thanks!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Here ya go


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Jim27, that's one very clean 32 :bowdown1:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

thats gorgeous jim!!!:clap: 

Pics from around rivington per chance?


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

SmigzyGTR said:


> thats gorgeous jim!!!:clap:
> 
> Pics from around rivington per chance?



Yep  Sun was glorious that day - right up to 0.5 seconds after I got the camera out LOL!  Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

RedsunsFD said:


> Im curious, could you tell me which Photoshop tool you use to go around the arcs? Thanks!


then pen tool


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

GTRalex said:


>


do u have a bigger pic?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Try Dino's site, loads of high quality pics on there

http://blog.gtroc.com/dino/


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Pen tool?! So you're that accurate with the mouse... wow!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Nope, he means the path tool. The foundation of photoshop.
Select the paths menu, setup a new path and draw out the path with the pen by laying down points.
If you click once it will lay down an anchor point, if you hold down the mouse as you place the point it will allow you to turn the path into a spline and achieve nice curves, you can just lay down the points and fine tune them later. Its is a piece of pish.
After you have put a path down you can stroke it with a brush or pencil, the stroke tool is also in the paths menu.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

To be honest, if you want a cartoon effect, you are better doing it in illustrator (or you could simply use a cartoon effect photoshop filter).
GTA graphics were done in illustrator, you will find that because its vector based it will give you more flexibility in that style.


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

i've never used illustrator so this would be good for now.

*edit* well i just downloaded the trial version if i like it i'm going to buy it


----------



## LarryMartin830 (Jul 19, 2006)

JB. said:


> Nope, he means the path tool. The foundation of photoshop.
> Select the paths menu, setup a new path and draw out the path with the pen by laying down points.
> If you click once it will lay down an anchor point, if you hold down the mouse as you place the point it will allow you to turn the path into a spline and achieve nice curves, you can just lay down the points and fine tune them later. Its is a piece of pish.
> After you have put a path down you can stroke it with a brush or pencil, the stroke tool is also in the paths menu.


and yes this is how i do it


----------

